# Man arrested after joy ride in cop's father's car



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

From The Salem News, 06/01/2005:

Man arrested after joy ride in cop's father's car

IPSWICH - While part-time police officer Joseph Perna was on routine patrol on Route 1A last night, he saw his father's Ford Taurus wagon drive by in the opposite direction.

Problem is, it wasn't his father behind the wheel.

"You could go your whole police career and not have anything like that happen," said Ipswich Detective Charlie Cooper, who said Perna turned his squad car around and followed the wheelman to Skillman's Auto on High Street, where the Taurus had previously been parked awaiting repair.

Cooper said Perna and the man "engaged in some meaningful dialogue," during which the driver told the patrolman the car was his.

Perna informed him otherwise and placed the driver under arrest for "using (the car) without authority." Cooper identified the man as Ronald P. Martel, 40, of 700 Mason Road, Jefferson, a village of the town of Holden, though the detective believes the man, who is not employed by the auto repair shop, lives somewhere locally.

The arrest was made at 8:35 p.m.

Martel was still being booked at the Ipswich police station last night, and Cooper did not know where the man would be held, or if he would post bail at the station.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That is priceless... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Definately takes the argument of "It is my car" or "I have permission to use it" away. Really can't get better pc than that unless maybe it was your own car.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="66444 said:


> ''One of the advantages to having off-duty police officers using their patrol cars while off-duty is that they are able to respond to crimes when needed,''


Not to mention you have a back-up ride when your VW's stolen. Anyways, that's hilarious.


----------

